# Bonus Time Reservations and a couple other questions



## breezez (Oct 26, 2015)

Another Newbie question:   If you book Bonus Time, Can you change your name to a guest at 5 days before check-in?

Out of the WM Hawaii locations which one is best and worst and why?  Some of the resort reviews seem somewhat dated.

If I move all my credits into only one account out of convience at this time.  Do they keep their original expiration date?  (Only asking about moving credits. Not combining accounts)

Can rented credits also be deposited to II or RCI?

For an East Coast guy new to WM what resorts do you guys recommend the most and why?   I know the last question is subjective but I would still like to here your opinions.   I have been to the mountain states many times, but not the costal states.  That said I have already reserved San Fracisco over Spring Break and Hawaii next year Thanksgiving.

As always, thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## rhonda (Oct 26, 2015)

*re: Changing Name to Guest on BT reservation *
While I've never tried it, the answer should be, "No - that is disallowed."  The booking date and the arrival day of the vacation are both key factors -- a reservation remains under the rules applicable when first booked. 

The workaround:  If space is yet available at the 5-day window, use one of your other accounts to book a _new_ BT reservation for the guest.  Then cancel the original reservation.  If the original reservation is already beyond the cancelation date, be sure to phone in later to ask for a review.  You are eligible to be reimbursed for nights consumed by other owners.

*Hawaii?*  I'm guessing Kihei (Maui) and Kona (Big Island) are near the top as both were "purpose built" construction for the Club.  There should be a consistency in their construction, layout, etc.  I've visited but not stayed at the Kona property.  It was a "mid-range" product -- but sometimes that is a perfect fit when everything "works as expected."

Kapa'a is a remodel from an old hotel (?) and the layout is bit odd.  That said, we sure enjoyed the location.  Valley Isle is mixed use tower -- with, not surprisingly, mixed reviews.

*re: Transfered Credits*
Yes, when I've received Transferred credits, all have maintained their original expiration date.  Things get pretty interesting after the nightly shuffle!


----------



## ronparise (Oct 27, 2015)

Rhonda answered the technical questions


As to the resorts. I haven't been to any in the Pacific Northwest of Hawaii 
I like the resorts that don't fit the cookie cutter mold. And I prefer talking about the location rather than the resort. New Orleans, Avenue Plaza; Sandiego, inn at the Park; wine country, Windsor: Pismo Beach

On my bucket list Taos, Santa Fe, San Francisco, west Yellowstone, Seattle


----------



## LLW (Oct 27, 2015)

breezez said:


> Another Newbie question:   If you book Bonus Time, Can you change your name to a guest at 5 days before check-in?



Club Guideline C-20, Cancellation: 

_"There will be a 48-hour waiting period between a cancellation and a new reservation whenever the following occurs:
(1) ........
(2) ........
(3) The owner is cancelling a regular Bonus Time Reservation and then requests a Guest-only reservation within five (5) days of use."_
(_WM the Club web site, Online Reference Library, Forms & Information, Club Guidelines _- would be very beneficial for new owners to learn by heart)



> Can rented credits also be deposited to II or RCI?


Yes.


----------



## geist1223 (Oct 28, 2015)

*couple of Questions*

It depends on what you want. Windsor is great for visiting California Wine Country and it seems to be readily available. You can spends days in Healdsburg visiting various wine tasting rooms. Victoria on Vancouver Island has always been a fun week with lots to do and see. Vancouver BC is a great city location - right in the heart of the residential city. Any of the Oregon coast resorts - each has different things to offer. We prefer Seaside. Mission Valley in San Diego is a Plain Jane Resort but its location to see San Diego is great. The Camlin in Seattle is a great location in city center, a short walk for many things.

As for Hawaii Patti favors Kuaui. Kapa'a Shores is a Plain Jane Resort but location is good - about midway between Poipu and Princeville. I prefer Maui and Kihei. We have also, stayed at WM Kona. It is also a, plain jane but location is ok.


----------

